# Blocked Gaggia Coffee machine



## Mutley (Aug 5, 2011)

My coffee machine has got blocked, presumably by scale? The machine has not been used for ages and all attempts with various descalers have not worked. I recently used the Gaggia descaler, which seemed to make some progress but generally the pump just goes quiet and no water comes out of the group head. The steam wand is fine, however the steam coming out of the wand is grey. Is it a case of send it back to Gaggia for a service or can anyone recommend what to do? Many thanks.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

How old is tha machine? Do you use filtered water?

Also, what model is the machine? Classic, cubika, coffee gaggia etc etc.

Cheers.


----------



## Mutley (Aug 5, 2011)

the machine is circa 4 years old and no i don't use filtered water but in an area with very soft water. No scale in the kettle! it's a coffee gaggia. my colleague brought the same one at the same time and his is fine but been used a lot more regularly.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Aah, I have the same model (currently on eBay as I upgraded to a classic)

As it's out of it's warranty period it may well be easier to attempt a fix yourself.

If you're handy with tools then it may be worth cleaning your outlet valve first.

Unplug the machine, get a crosshead screwdriver and unscrew the screw holding the shower disc in place.

Pretty sure next will be the solid block held in palce by two allen bolts, undo these two (5mm possibly) and remove the block, it may be stuck in place but will come undone.

Pretty sure then you'll be faced with the outlet valve - get a socket (11, 12 or 13mm I can't remember now!) and undo, keep the spring that comes out with it.

Chuck all the removed bits in some hot water and clean/soak.

It may well be worth powering up your machine and seeing if any water is flowing from the grouphead with all the items removed.

Clean all components up and refit. Then see it's made any difference.

If not, the next phase would be to open up the machine. We'll go onto that as and when the first stage is complete!


----------



## Mutley (Aug 5, 2011)

Done that and still no joy. i suspect the blockage is further upstream. does the gaggia descaler usually do the job? i left the filter in the water tank with the descaler in and it didn't even clean that up! perhaps a descaler with a bit more punch might do the job?! thanks


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

hmmmm. Next i'd open the machine up and split the boiler in half by undoing the 4 allen bolts under the grouphead and then the 2 screws on the top of the machine and then the 4 allen bolts inside holding the boiler together. You have to take the shower head etc off again to split the boiler. Definitely worth diong this as scale and shit can build up inside the boiler.

It will be worth inspecting the seal when the boiler is apart and replacing if necessary. Mark (gaggiamanualservice.com) will be able to sort you out it applicable.


----------



## Mutley (Aug 5, 2011)

opps- tightened up outlet valve too much and broke it!! back to the drawing board


----------

